# Need help finding coils for old evod



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

Hi there can someone please advise what coils this device uses.I am trying to find coils for this device for a friend of my moms the lady was off the stinkies for as long as the coils lasted a while back took these on a plane and left both units with juice and all in her luggage in the box and you can imagine what happened juice all over and she has been scared to use them

the coils do not work either the devices have not been used for at least a year and she is back on the stinkies apparently the lady called the place quite a while back and ordered coils and they sent her completely the wrong stuff if possible can you please tell me what device those coils in the pick would belong to then lastly if coils are not available for the evod where can i get coild for the kangertek T3s thats also in the pic i need to get this lady sorted asap 

Let's put it this way this lady coughed so bad today from stinkies she actually blacked out


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/15)

Here you go 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/913

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/15)

Oh and I wouldn't bother with that t3s, its a leaky spluttery bliksem, it's junk, bin it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/913


thank you soo much now if only i was at home lol 10 minute drive now im in the gramagulas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> thank you soo much now if only i was at home lol 10 minute drive now im in the gramagulas


You'll have to just hold out until tomorrow then. Alternatively you could ask them if their courier delivers to the gramadulas


----------



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You'll have to just hold out until tomorrow then. Alternatively you could ask them if their courier delivers to the gramadulas


lucky there was a coil in one device not used im in the gramadulas for 3 weeks lol but have someone going to vk tomorrow and dropping them off on tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/913


Bee to the rescue!


----------

